# Laser engraving machine



## Az Turnings (Sep 11, 2016)

not sure if this is in the right thread. But I was looking into some laser engraving machines but don't know which are good and which ones to avoid. Mainly will be used for small projects ( pens,cutting boards, bowls) any advice is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Tony (Sep 11, 2016)

@Schroedc has one. Tony


----------



## deltatango (Sep 11, 2016)

Check out http://picengrave.com

They have the best software in the business imo.

Owner is very helpful and can steer you in the right direction as to which machine is right for you.


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 12, 2016)

I have a full spectrum machine. Bought mine a ways before rockler started being a distributor for them. Have engraved thousands of pens, done plaques, some cutting. The software is ridiculously easy to use.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 12, 2016)

@Tclem has one of those machines too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm actually still using Microsoft word with mine. Never did get any design software.


----------



## deltatango (Sep 12, 2016)

The FSL Hobby Laser looks really awesome. The above posters are right - for what you want to do, it would be perfect. 

https://fslaser.com/Videos/Detail/4zm8VvblTPw


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 12, 2016)

deltatango said:


> The FSL Hobby Laser looks really awesome. The above posters are right - for what you want to do, it would be perfect.
> 
> https://fslaser.com/Videos/Detail/4zm8VvblTPw



I've been happy as a clam with mine. You can do everything you want with a copy of Word and a copy of Photoshop or Inkscape (Both available free if you download an early copy of Photoshop they aren't supporting any more, I think I'm using Photoshop 2.0 or 3.0 from back in the day)

I'd recommend a couple upgrades over the off the shelf machine for the 40W Hobby Laser, Spend the extra money on a 45W tube or if you're rich the 90W tube (90W really only needed is you want to etch glass and stone and do heavy cutting over 1/4 inch thick)

Also- on the lenses, they make a couple different focal lengths, stock is a 2 inch lens, get the 1.5 inch lens if you can, allows for finer detail on engraving (I can get down to 8 point type on stuff and the fine lines are crisper)

If you were in my area you'd be welcome to come play with mine for a while.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Tclem (Sep 12, 2016)

Agree with Colin


----------



## CWS (Sep 12, 2016)

https://www.epiloglaser.com/how-it-works/video/thanksgiving-pie-engraving.htm
Another reason the have a laser


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 12, 2016)

CWS said:


> https://www.epiloglaser.com/how-it-works/video/thanksgiving-pie-engraving.htm
> Another reason the have a laser



Funny!!

The Epilog is a really nice machine but I couldn't justify the cost for what I use mine for. Would have taken too long to get my investment back out of it.


----------



## Strider (Jan 8, 2017)

My friend got a relly cheap version. Suits him well so far...works pretty fast too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cyr (Apr 1, 2017)

deltatango said:


> The FSL Hobby Laser looks really awesome. The above posters are right - for what you want to do, it would be perfect.
> 
> https://fslaser.com/Videos/Detail/4zm8VvblTPw


Thanks for the link


----------



## CWS (Apr 2, 2017)

Tclem said:


> I'm actually still using Microsoft word with mine. Never did get any design software.


@Tclem do you have to turn the pen as it burns?


----------



## Tclem (Apr 2, 2017)

CWS said:


> @Tclem do you have to turn the pen as it burns?


I do have the rotary tool but the font is small enough that I can engrave them without turning it.


----------



## CWS (Apr 2, 2017)

Tclem said:


> I do have the rotary tool but the font is small enough that I can engrave them without turning it.


Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Az Turnings (Apr 3, 2017)

Strider said:


> View attachment 120088 My friend got a relly cheap version. Suits him well so far...works pretty fast too.


Do you know which one he bought? Thanks


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 3, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Funny!!
> 
> The Epilog is a really nice machine but I couldn't justify the cost for what I use mine for. Would have taken too long to get my investment back out of it.



Don't you be sayin "Funny", you know you gonna go laser engrave pie slices at the café now! You just hadn't thought of that one yet.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Strider (Apr 3, 2017)

Az Turnings said:


> Do you know which one he bought? Thanks


He says Neje 1000 mW.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## therichinc (Jun 5, 2017)

I have a universal laser systems vxl60. its 18x24". runs off corel draw. pretty easy to learn to operate if you have some kind of computer knowledge. Also very good customer service and product support.


----------

